# Grape candy TFA and Koolada TFA mix 10% flavouring



## Devaper (1/8/15)

Would like to know.. Grape candy.. And koolado additive. Is it normal for koolado to give a frosty look to the ejuice? Just would like to know if this is normal? Before I even test this juice hahaha


----------



## drew (1/8/15)

What percentage did you use koolada at? 

Couple of ideas... If it was just shaken, the little bubbles may make it appear cloudy. Once it settles it will clear up.

Koolada can also recrystalize due to cold, a warm bath and a shake should sort that out.

If that doesn't work let me know and I'll make a mix to see if it's some type of reaction between the two ingredients.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Devaper (1/8/15)

20.6ml vg
1.4ml nic
2ml grape candy TFA
1ml koolada TFA. 
Warm bathed twice and and shaken after both.
Still cloudy bro


----------



## Devaper (1/8/15)

I did drop some on my doge v2 at 20watts.. Taste is what I want but just the juice itself looks funny


----------



## drew (1/8/15)

Ah ok! So your ratio is 88% VG, crystal based ingredients like menthol and koolada don't dissolve properly in VG. My guess is that's what is causing the cloudiness, you will either need to up the PG ratio or add distilled water.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/8/15)

Some flavors, like Lemon and Lime from TFA always make juice cloudy. I think it's quite normal for some flavors. If it tastes good, who cares what it looks like?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (1/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Some flavors, like Lemon and Lime from TFA always make juice cloudy. I think it's quite normal for some flavors. If it tastes good, who cares what it looks like?



Lol true, I know for a fact that grape candy on it's own is normally clear with a purple tinge so was quite interested to figure out why it was clouding. At 88% I'm surprised @Devaper can see anything through those Max VG clouds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (1/8/15)

Not sure about the reaction but I don't think those 2 ingredients work together. 

The grape candy is too candy-ish in my opinion for it. I wanted to make the same when I bought them but I smelt the grape candy and realised it might not work so mixed a plain to test. It is quite good on its own but I realised then that the candy part was actually a strong part of the flavour, quite like grape Super C sweets. I think a plain grape would make a nice fruity menthol of only I can find 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devaper (2/8/15)

My grape candy and koolada taste really good! Clouds arent too bad at all! Taste like grape chappie. Just with a very nice cooling effect  but yet again.. I made a awesome batch of cappacino! Great for the mornings with some coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (2/8/15)

Nice, so I was the frosting just a temporary steeping thing?


----------



## Devaper (2/8/15)

Nope.. Still cloudy haha


----------



## Devaper (2/8/15)

Crystals


----------



## Ashley A (2/8/15)

Eish, try leaving in the sun for an hour. That usually heaps clear it out and give a nice colour. Not longer though or your nicotine will start to break down and the flavour.


----------



## Devaper (2/8/15)

Thanks for advice. Will do so


----------



## S2KFun (12/8/15)

Thanks Dev, gonna try this mix. Grape Chappie is EXACTLY what i want. Mouth is watering already lol.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

